# October 5&6 weekend pics



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice hunt guys.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like you guys had some fun. Nice looking dog.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow!!!


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

First banded canada goose out of 138 shot this year


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

Your buddies don't seem as happy about that banded bird as you do


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice hunt man,

Hope them extra lookers helped.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice hunt.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good shooting boys. Is that your 1st band.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

That is my friend that shot it. It was his first canada goose band and actually the first band shot in our spread not many in our area.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow. nice hunt!


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent gentlemen. 
I'm sorry for the blind and everything else I've done.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Lloyd everythings chill just get out of the house this weekend so we can shoot more birds and get some good footage


----------



## sdbirdhunter (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice hunt! What breed is the dog?


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a mix between a bulldog and a ****zu.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Drathaar


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

sdbirdhunter said:


> Nice hunt! What breed is the dog?


It would be a German Wirehair or a Griffin!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work guys


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the band! :beer: Post up the info on it once you get the COA.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Must have been a fun hunt....


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice job guys. :wink:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good weekend


----------

